
Japan scientists detect rare, deep-Earth tremor - jackgavigan
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-japan-scientists-rare-deep-earth-tremor.html
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6302/919](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6302/919)
For Sci-Hub users, DOI: 10.1126

